

How to Lose Time and Money - adamc
http://www.paulgraham.com/selfindulgence.html

======
adamc
I submitted this because there seems to be a lot of interest in PG essays
here, but I didn't really like this one... am curious what others will think.

Parts of it didn't ring true: I wouldn't regret spending the whole day in
front of the TV because I was having fun (as opposed to doing work), but
because it _isn't_ much fun, it's just wasting time.

And while it has been many years since I trained in anthropology, my memory is
that hunter-gatherers _don't_ work particularly long hours -- something like
20-30 hours a week. So I doubt that we have any biological imperative against
self-indulgence. The direct imperatives of averting hunger, cold, etc. are
probably sufficient.

I do suspect that all 9-5 jobs teach us to tolerate doing work of dubious
merit. It's hard to avoid, because you are being paid to take orders more than
get things done.

~~~
ScottWhigham
This was posted here a while ago - if it was easy to search, I'd share the
link but meh.

